# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Restaurant Franchin: Nice

## Jim Kelly-Evans

We're in Nice for a short stay before we board the Seabourn Legend. Taking a chance on finding a good place to eat on Saturday evvening, sans reservation, we lucked out at the wonderful Restaurant Franchin. Jim enjoyed an avocado salad with a lemon/olive oil dressing and Dan ordered a potted combination of crab meat, avocado, shrimp and greens in a ravigotte sauce. It came in a preserve jar. Best for accompanying the appetizers was downing a superb Cotes du Rhone red wine. Dan ate a scallop dish with a side of spinach soufflé, while Jim had a delicious entire dourade, or sea bream. For dessert we both could not resist the delicious home-made mango mousse with a raspberry sauce. Walking back to the hotel alongside the ocean we were startled again at what a beautiful old Provencal city on the Mediterranean looks like when the stars are out. Jim & Dan

see the blog for more photos: http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

Cruise01 020.jpg

----------


## amyb

I am smiling, guys. 

I am remembering our wonderful trip to the south of France for our 35th wedding anniversary and our stay in Cannes at the Carlton. 
Yup, life is good!

Enjoy the cruise

----------


## Grey

Sounds amazing!  Enjoy the rest of your trip.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

...a couple more photos of a nice family-owned establishment with very good food.

Cruise01 017.jpgCruise01 016.jpg

----------


## LindaP

Wow, that looks awesome, nice blog. We are just in the dream stages , of planning a Provence- Nice- Monaco-Chamonix trip for my 60th next fall. So everyone's research and experiences will go into our files . Have a wonderful trip!

----------

